

Fund my web startup - robmnl
http://www.fundable.com/groupactions/groupaction.2007-11-12.4325085208

======
utnick
lol, so instead of equity we get beta invites?

in seriousness, 2K is not worth raising money for, just get a job as a waiter
and work for a month

